
IBM just proved quantum computers can do things impossible for classical ones - willwill100
https://thenextweb.com/science/2018/10/18/ibm-just-proved-quantum-computers-can-do-things-impossible-for-classical-ones/
======
Topgamer7
Page load -> cookie alert covers half the screen where I started reading, then
ad loads in right where I'm reading, then animation scrolls me to the top away
from where I'm reading. Then I leave the website because of garbage web
practices.

~~~
gnomechild
[https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2018/10/quantum-
advantage...](https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2018/10/quantum-advantage-2/)

Here's a much better article

~~~
araxhiel
Thank you!

